# Dodo juice lime prime and poorboys black hole



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

I was planning to use both these products on my black bmw 

Lime prime - pre wax

Black hole - polish

Do I need to use both products or will just the black hole be safe to use after wash but with no cleanser, or is It better just to use both


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I'd use a pre wax cleanser, I think (don't shoot me down) Black hole is more of a glaze.
Then Wax or seal.
HTH


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Use one or the other. Not both. They are both pre-wax cleaners too, with lime prime having abrasives. 

If you use sealant, use black hole. If you use wax, use lime prime.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

^^^Yup^^^


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd go with the Lime Prime (not the Lite, in my experience this can tend to smear for some reason?)


----------



## 550_VRS (Jan 11, 2011)

blackhole also has fillers in it too so will help with any marks more severe


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Use one or the other. Not both. They are both pre-wax cleaners too, with lime prime having abrasives.
> 
> If you use sealant, use black hole. If you use wax, use lime prime.


I was planing to put a coat of sealant and wax on after it, is that too much


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

Does the poorboys black hole work as a cleanser as well then? 

What I don't want to happen is just to put the black hole straight on and damage the paint

The order I was planning is as follows - 

Wash (born to be mild)

Pre-cleanse (lime prime)

Polish (black hole) 

Seal (EX-P)

Wax (nattys blue)

Is that too much?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

MartyMcFly said:


> I was planning to use both these products on my black bmw
> 
> Lime prime - pre wax
> 
> ...


I take it this is a follow on from your previous thread where you asked the same question and I advised not using both products?

I would go with the LP. It will cleanse & fill. I see no need to add BH.


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

CleanMe said:


> I take it this is a follow on from your previous thread where you asked the same question and I advised not using both products?
> 
> I would go with the LP. It will cleanse & fill. I see no need to add BH.


Where would BH come into play then?

Could that be applied as a single polish with a coat of wax over it

I believe the lime prime should only be used once every 6-12 months?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

BH is essentially a glaze, good for hiding slight defects.
LP will do the same thing.
Both will cleanse to some extent, so one may remove the other.
Either would be applied just before waxing.
You could use both if you want to, but why?
I think you would get more out of the LP.


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

CleanMe said:


> BH is essentially a glaze, good for hiding slight defects.
> LP will do the same thing.
> Both will cleanse to some extent, so one may remove the other.
> Either would be applied just before waxing.
> ...


I also have some AG SRP

Could that be applied effectively some where in the process?

Also just out of Interest why would you go for LP over BH?


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I've used AG SRP Then a coat of PB Black hole followed with a top coat of AG HD Wax this give a nice wet glossy look.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

In my experience, LP is a good product and we've seen some excellent results from it. We also use BH but, whilst we like it, it doesn't seem to give as good a result as LP.
SRP will also cleanse and fill. It is a very good product too, probably better than the other two, in my opinion, as it will give a better level of protection. Use one of the three, you really don't need them all at the same time.


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys

I am just trying to gather as much knowledge about detailing as I can before unleashing my new das-6 pro on my car! 

I didn't realise BH was a pre cleanse as well I thought it was a "polish" for dark cars, hence the reason I bought LP as well 

I find SRP to be a great, but I went for BH as I thought it was better on black cars from what I had read


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

They are all good products, Marty. BH, a glaze, will need some protection after it, imo, and your process seems to have that covered. Same with LP. SRP has an advantage as it has a good level of protection. SRP is great on black cars. Whichever one you use, you can apply a wax on top.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I dont see the issue with Polishing with LP then Glazing with BH. Id say LP has far better correction than some people think, granted the oils will mask if not properly worked in.

Then BH will just add a little something.


Paul


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

PaulN said:


> I dont see the issue with Polishing with LP then Glazing with BH. Id say LP has far better correction than some people think, granted the oils will mask if not properly worked in.
> 
> Then BH will just add a little something.
> 
> Paul


There is no issue. As I said to the op, he can use all three products if he really wants to but, as you point out, LP had a good level of correction and will mask whatever is left so why put another glaze over the top? He's free to do it but why bother? SRP will mask too, so again why bother?
Not sure what "little something" BH will add other than darken the paint.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll offer some advice. Use all of them! LP, SRP, then BH. Try them one after the other in stages, alone on separate panels, two of one lot, two of another. You'll discover that they all do much of a muchness I.e. "slightly" or "quite a lot" shinier paint - depending on worked by hand or machine. Then next time, you say "nah sod it, i'll just use the one."

But, you might also develop a personal favourite, either based on better results, or just being easier to use. Thats worth a lot more than someone else's imposed rules as no one thing provides the same satisfaction to everyone. :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I wouldnt use SRP in between as its a cleanser/polish/filler It will undo some of the LPs work and the BH will fill anyway.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

PaulN said:


> I wouldnt use SRP in between as its a cleanser/polish/filler It will undo some of the LPs work and the BH will fill anyway.


I entirely agree Paul. But theres two ways to find that out. Read it and believe it, or see and understand it. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

-PJB- said:


> Thats worth a lot more than someone else's imposed rules as no one thing provides the same satisfaction to everyone. :thumb:


The op asked for advice. I don't think anyone is imposing rules on him. He is free to go his own way and 'try & test' as you suggest, but he asked the question. He got several answers. It's up to him to sort out what he will do.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CleanMe said:


> There is no issue. As I said to the op, he can use all three products if he really wants to but, as you point out, LP had a good level of correction and will mask whatever is left so why put another glaze over the top? He's free to do it but why bother? SRP will mask too, so again why bother?
> Not sure what "little something" BH will add other than darken the paint.


Black Hole doesn't darken paint. Not even slightly.


----------



## MartyMcFly (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, think I will go with BH then EX-P then nattys blue wax


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

CleanMe said:


> The op asked for advice. I don't think anyone is imposing rules on him. He is free to go his own way and 'try & test' as you suggest, but he asked the question. He got several answers. It's up to him to sort out what he will do.


That was my advice! By "imposed rules" that's not to discredit peoples views on the matter shared in order to help. But as you say Marty got different answers based on all of our personal views. I've come to the conclusion that outside of correcting something that's hideously wrong (I.e wax before cleanser), so much of this is personal taste, and all those products will make a car shinier that he might as well decide personally on whats "best", or that its daft to use all three at once - otherwise there'll always be that "I wonder...". My arm aches just thinking about it!


----------



## rattlehead85 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have used all three of these polishes on my Performance Blue Focus ST.
LP & Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro wax
Black Hole & Natty Blue Paste wax
SRP & EGP.

I found the SRP EGP to be the best all round combo for summer and SRP with Collinite wax for winter protection. All three pre cleaner polishes do roughly the same job from my experience using them.:thumb:


----------

